
Computer scientists has software that realistically make anyone say anything - puppetmaster3
https://fpdl.vimeocdn.com/vimeo-prod-skyfire-std-us/01/2310/6/161551044/508826461.mp4?token=57053e5c_0x821197a5a2acd9f4cc5a2e80f7b47e7767cad2c5#038;profile_id=119
======
mindcrash
Error 410 - Gone.

------
david-given
Warning: link to autoplay video.

